# YAC for Series2



## Alandd (Feb 12, 2002)

Can anyone provide the proper binaries for running YAC on an HR10-250 and some basic instructions on how to do it?

I have spent hours searching threads on various sites for the answer, without luck. From what I have learned, it seems I need the YAC binary for a MIPS processor (which I downloaded, but it is some bizarre zip format I can't extract) and some other libraries and/or binaries for OSD. I am not a newbie, but am not a linux guru either.

I need YAC beacuse my phone line is hooked to my Windows PC and the other CID programs (NCID and Elseed) don't support this setup.

Any tips or links to the files would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

I suspect you've already got the right files, but to be sure, first Google "Series2 OSD", and hit the link for the first search result. Then find the attachments in Post #5 of that thread. You need to download the files "yac-0.15-tivo-s2.tar.bz2.zip" and "newtext2osd-1.4.tar.bz2.zip". FTP those two files to your Tivo, and then use the command "tar xjvf _filename.ext_" As you noted, and as it says in the same post you downloaded the attachments from, these are not actually zip files, so they need to be unarchived the correct way.

After you've un"zipped" the files, go read post #14 in that same thread, and it will tell you the correct way to start up YAC from your rc.sysinit.author. It worked fine for me.

One caveat: If you've got your HR10-250 patched to enable HME, YAC can cause some serious problems with HME apps. It causes the screen to become very messed up in those apps. I've been trying for awhile to find a solution to this problem and I finally gave up and switched to using NCID for caller ID, despite the fact that I didn't want to have to hook up one of my Tivos to a phone line, and the YAC interface is much nicer.


----------

